# Is this extremely high growth rate (6" per day)? (hornwort and algae)



## gabriel.mi (Jun 16, 2014)

36g bowfront tank, moderate planted, 4x27W CFL, 6500K full spectrum.

About three months ago I added pressurized CO2, without any nutrients supplement.

Algae thrived in those conditions (the bba was covering everything). Plants did not grow fast.

What surprised me, ant I thought I might share this, is that Hornwort THRIVED in those conditions. I had 5 stems anchored in the gravel, and they were growing about 6 inches a day/3 feet/week in every possible direction. I never imagined CO2 can do that. Before CO2 I had it growing probably 1-2 inches per day.

Anyways, threw most of it away, keeping just a few inches in a low tech tank (Hornwort). It's been about a month and I did not see it growing more than half an inch.

Just thought it's interesting and I might share this experience.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

wow! you prob could almost see it growing just staring at it!


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine grows about three inches per day without CO2. But my tank is overstocked, so the fish probably produce plenty of CO2. And the hornwort helps keep the water clean and greatly reduces the need to do WC's. My only problem with it is that it tends to grow stringy when it grows that fast. I like for it to stay bushy.


----------



## gabriel.mi (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I would notice length changes from hour to hour .

The 5 stems would cover my tank in days. Curious though, I would expect for it to stop algae growth, but it didn't.

And yes, when it grows that fast it does not stay bushy.


----------



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know how people can stand this plant. I had one years ago and the growth was way too much, it constantly broke apart making more plants. It slowly over took tank and had to nuke it.


----------



## gabriel.mi (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I believe it's a nice plant if kept at bay somehow. I was just curious about it when I bought it, and now I can say I'm not such a huge fan of it.


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

IDK how you guys can get it to grow so fast. Does floating it or rooting it make a difference?


----------



## gabriel.mi (Jun 16, 2014)

Lets just put it this way: anchored to the substrate, starting with 6-7" stems, I could see it growing 6" per day.

Floating, I did not measure it each day, but once a week with the water change, I took it out and cut about 3 feet off.


----------

